# How does Doordash pay system work?



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

I drove 8 miles and DD paid me $1. How does this work ??

They are claiming we are keeping %100 of the tips. I say it is horsesh*t because when customer tip DD doesn’t pay. 

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

adilakif said:


> I drove 8 miles and DD paid me $1. How does this work ??
> 
> They are claiming we are keeping %100 of the tips. I say it is horsesh*t because when customer tip DD doesn't pay.
> 
> What do you guys think ?


DD doesn't pay mileage unlike GH. They pay $3.50 deliver fee at least here in Chicagoland. They may pay a lower delivery fee in other areas. The only reason I can think of why they'd do this is there is driver saturation and or they expect customers to tip at 18 - 20 percent or higher.

Sometimes they'll add $1 or more per delivery fee, to lure more drivers when the shift or block is hot. DD doesn't have minimum hourly guaranteed pay.

GH has latter (@ $12 per hour) and pay $0.5 per mile during delivery. This is Chicagoland numbers.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

That's the new pay model that DD claims 80% of drivers prefer. Any time the customer tips > $8, DD pays the driver the absolute minimum $1.00. If the customer doesn't tip or the order/tip is small, DD pays extra on the delivery fee.

Technically, drivers are keeping 100% of tips. DD is just opting you pay you less when the tip is good, and more when the tip is bad.

This is a variation of how tipped employees are compensated in sub-minimum wage pay scales. Where at the end of a pay period, if the combined hourly wages plus (reported) tips does not meet the local minimum wage, the employer (restaurant) must pay the employee the amount to bring the hourly pay equivalent to what they would have earned at minimum wage.

*Note: I am not posting in SUPPORT of this horrible pay structure. I am just explaining the methodology behind it. DoorDash is garbage on the new pay model - pay is down 20-25% for me - right along with my acceptance rate (29% today lol).*


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

andaas said:


> That's the new pay model that DD claims 80% of drivers prefer. Any time the customer tips > $8, DD pays the driver the absolute minimum $1.00. If the customer doesn't tip or the order/tip is small, DD pays extra on the delivery fee.
> 
> Technically, drivers are keeping 100% of tips. DD is just opting you pay you less when the tip is good, and more when the tip is bad.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. Thanks for explaining. They don't have the volume vs GH and they want to reduce pay? Anyone know how Caviar is in Chicago along with Instacart?


----------

